# Museica, nuovo album di Caparezza. 22 aprile. Audio, Video.



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

É uscito il *22 aprile* in tutti i negozi di dischi e negli store digitali *"Museica"* l'ultimo album del rapper di Molfetta *Caparezza*, anticipato da due video, "Cover" e "Non me lo posso permettere".

Il disco si compone di *19 tracce* completamente ispirate all'arte. Una sorta di viaggio in un museo musicale dalle infinite suggestioni.

Questa la cover del disco







Tracklist:

1. Canzone all’entrata
2. Avrai ragione tu (ritratto)
3. Mica van Gogh
4. Non me lo posso permettere
5. Figli d’arte
6. Comunque Dada
7. Giotto beat
8. Cover
9. China Town
10. Canzone a metà
11. Teste di Modì
12. Argenti vive
13. Compro horror
14. Kitaro
15. Troppo politico
16. Sfogati
17. Fai da tela (feat. Diego Perrone)
18. E’ tardi (feat. Michael Franti)
19. Canzone all’uscita


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

Mi sento come una bimbaminkia ad un concerto dei One Direction.
Lo amo, lo amo. Un genio assoluto, avanti anni luce a tutti i cantanti italiani di oggi.


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2014)

Adoro il fatto che non siamo tutti uguali e che ognuno abbia i suoi gusti... Quello che tu definisci un genio assoluto quando io l'ascolto mi innervosisce quanto il Pulcino Pio...


----------



## Hammer (22 Aprile 2014)

"Non me lo posso permettere" non mi piace per nulla. Molti passi indietro, molti molti


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> "Non me lo posso permettere" non mi piace per nulla. Molti passi indietro, molti molti


Vero, musicalmente niente da dire, ma il testo è abbastanza lineare, lui ci ha abituato a cose migliori. La cover dell'album è straordinaria, lo ascolterò sicuramente.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Adoro il fatto che non siamo tutti uguali e che ognuno abbia i suoi gusti... Quello che tu definisci un genio assoluto quando io l'ascolto mi innervosisce quanto il Pulcino Pio...


Per carità, non deve mica piacere a tutti!
Stai "parlando" con uno che quasi non tollera i Queen (qualche brano lo adoro, ma in linea di massima non li ascolto per niente) 



Hammer ha scritto:


> "Non me lo posso permettere" non mi piace per nulla. Molti passi indietro, molti molti





Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vero, musicalmente niente da dire, ma il testo è abbastanza lineare, lui ci ha abituato a cose migliori. La cover dell'album è straordinaria, lo ascolterò sicuramente.


L'ho sentito tutto. Anche a me "Non me lo posso permettere" non è piaciuta, ma ho voluto aspettare l'album per valutare il lavoro completo. E' un concept album, a mio parere molto ben riuscito. Quel brano probabilmente è il peggiore dell'album. Vi consiglio di ascoltarlo tutto


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per carità, non deve mica piacere a tutti!
> Stai "parlando" con uno che quasi non tollera i Queen (qualche brano lo adoro, ma in linea di massima non li ascolto per niente)
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ma è già uscito? Ah giusto oggi è il 22. Ho perso la concezione del tempo proprio...Lo ascolterò in streaming su deezer.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per carità, non deve mica piacere a tutti!
> Stai "parlando" con uno che quasi non tollera i Queen (qualche brano lo adoro, ma in linea di massima non li ascolto per niente)



guarda che non c'è niente di male nel detestare il gruppo più gay, frivolo e kitch di tutti i tempi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2014)

nonostante sia della mia città,non l'ho mai considerato un genio,è proprio vero che l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde  un ottimo artista indubbiamente,diverse spanne sopra a tutti gli altri confronti all'italianità media,ma abbastanza lontano dal mio concetto di musica "ideale" .

Son contento però che venga visto in maniera così importante e definito addirittura un genio,mi inorgoglisce


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2014)

Uno dei pochissimi italiani (si contano sulle dita di una mano) che ascolto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2014)

Scusate ma se si parla del Capa non posso essere obbiettivo.. eravamo presenti alla presentazione del disco ( che onestamente non ho ancora ascoltato ) .. vi dirò a breve..


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> guarda che non c'è niente di male nel detestare il gruppo più gay, frivolo e kitch di tutti i tempi.


Ma non detesto il gruppo!
Escludendo Innuendo (un capolavoro) e pochissimo altro, semplicemente non mi fanno impazzire per niente le canzoni, invece praticamente il 99% delle persone che conosco adora i Queen 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ah ma è già uscito? Ah giusto oggi è il 22. Ho perso la concezione del tempo proprio...Lo ascolterò in streaming su deezer.


Sì, è uscito ieri


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

Ah, io adoro Non Me Lo Posso Permettere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2014)

Caparezza non è un genio, questa parola ormai mi da i nervi perché è davvero troppo inflazionata, però è un cantautore dallo spessore artistico innegabile, potrà piacere o no ma rappresenta inequivocabilmente uno dei migliori prodotti della musica italiana. Per intenderci, se si dovesse parlare dei migliori artisti italiani citeremmo De André, Guccini, De Gregori, poi per me si potrebbe mettere nel calderone anche Caparezza, tranquillamente. Ciò detto, ho ascoltato "Non me lo posso permettere" e devo dire la verità, non mi ha entusiasmato per niente, "Cover" non la posso apprezzare a dovere perché più della metà degli artisti che cita manco li conosco, attendo quindi il resto dei brani.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Aprile 2014)

Ascoltato il disco e non mi è piaciuto molto. A livello di liriche Capa l'ho visto meno brillante del solito ed inoltre in ogni disco vi erano una, due tracce dai testi pungenti, tipo "Non Siete Stato Voi", "Eroe" ed in questo lavoro sono totalmente mancanti. Inoltre non ho apprezzato le sonorità ed i ritornelli di molti pezzi di questo disco. Poi sentire da LUI rime come ragazzo-ammazzo-pazzo è il top del flop.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Maggio 2014)

Disco d'oro. Sono contento per lui.


----------



## Mou (22 Maggio 2014)

Ma di China Town ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ma di China Town ne vogliamo parlare?


Sicuramente una delle più ascoltabili, ma a livello di produzioni, ma anche di testi questo disco è il peggiore di Caparezza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Giugno 2014)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/2jHj620Srgk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Nuovo video uscito qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Mi dispiace dirlo. Ma a chi non è piaciuto il cd devo dire che forse non l'ha proprio capito.... È incredibile. Sono appena tornato dal concerto che ha fatto a Padova.... Diverso ma....veramente le canzoni nuove sono incredibili. Non è la solita critica alla società diretta.... Lo è fatta attraverso l'arte con citazioni ottime e soprattutto giuste.

Grande


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace dirlo. Ma a chi non è piaciuto il cd devo dire che forse non l'ha proprio capito...


Io l'ho capito e mi ha fatto schifo lo stesso  . Ascolta i precedenti, soprattutto Habemus Capa. Questo disco ha delle canzoni veramente scadenti, Troppo Politico, Canzone a metà, Non me lo posso permettere.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho capito e mi ha fatto schifo lo stesso  . Ascolta i precedenti, soprattutto Habemus Capa. Questo disco ha delle canzoni veramente scadenti, Troppo Politico, Canzone a metà, Non me lo posso permettere.



Li conosco tutti... È semplicemente diverso. Più il tempo passerà più piacerà, sono sicuro


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Li conosco tutti... È semplicemente diverso. Più il tempo passerà più piacerà, sono sicuro


Non è sicuramente il caso mio. Io l'ho ascoltato e riascoltato e Capa l'ho visto calato parecchio nel flow e nei testi, inoltre se n'è sempre sbattuto della critica e della complessità dei testi e cosa fa in questo cd? Semplifica i testi (dai sono più diretti e più semplici da capire rispetto al passato) e fa pezzi contro la critica (tipo sfogati sf1gat0 gioco di parole degno del peggior Fabri Fibra o Fai Da Tela che sembra una tamarrata dei Dogo).
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/05E_7UB4iqQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
_"mi sbattevo per farti capire i testi, adesso me ne sbatto i testicoli"_


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è sicuramente il caso mio. Io l'ho ascoltato e riascoltato e Capa l'ho visto calato parecchio nel flow e nei testi, inoltre se n'è sempre sbattuto della critica e della complessità dei testi e cosa fa in questo cd? Semplifica i testi (dai sono più diretti e più semplici da capire rispetto al passato) e fa pezzi contro la critica (tipo sfogati sf1gat0 gioco di parole degno del peggior Fabri Fibra o Fai Da Tela che sembra una tamarrata dei Dogo)



Fabri, non è un problema se non ti piace


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fabri, non è un problema se non ti piace


Infatti ho espresso il mio parere, ognuno la pensi come vuole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2014)

Credo si sia confermato per l'ennesima volta. 
Caparezza ha sempre fatto critica, da _?!_ a _Il sogno eretico_. Il problema è che fare critica sempre nella stessa maniera avrebbe stancato e così ha saputo rinnovarsi, prima inventandosi un fonoromanzo come _Le dimensioni del mio caos_, poi un album a tema eretico, se così vogliamo definirlo, e adesso ha optato per un album a tema artistico.
Riprendendo quanto scriveva Jaqen, anche in questo caso ha lavorato bene perché ha impastato critica e arte utilizzando la seconda per veicolare la prima con un quadro ad ispirare ogni canzone. Artisticamente resta indiscutibile.
È tranquillamente discutibile da un punto di vista tecnico, forse qualche testo potrebbe sembrare più banale rispetto alla complessità di alcuni precedenti componimenti come dice Fabri, cito anch'io _Non me lo posso permettere_ e ci sta; personalmente tendo a lamentarmi più delle basi che dei testi, infatti, per i miei gusti, ha fatto delle scelte troppo rock, al di là dei gusti poi credo che le basi siano anche troppo invasive delle volte. In ogni caso è lecita la discussione sugli aspetti tecnici, non che non sia lecita quella sugli aspetti artistici ma artisticamente credo sia stato impeccabile e originale come sempre.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo si sia confermato per l'ennesima volta.
> Caparezza ha sempre fatto critica, da _?!_ a _Il sogno eretico_. Il problema è che fare critica sempre nella stessa maniera avrebbe stancato e così ha saputo rinnovarsi, prima inventandosi un fonoromanzo come _Le dimensioni del mio caos_, poi un album a tema eretico, se così vogliamo definirlo, e adesso ha optato per un album a tema artistico.
> Riprendendo quanto scriveva Jaqen, anche in questo caso ha lavorato bene perché ha impastato critica e arte utilizzando la seconda per veicolare la prima con un quadro ad ispirare ogni canzone. Artisticamente resta indiscutibile.
> È tranquillamente discutibile da un punto di vista tecnico, forse qualche testo potrebbe sembrare più banale rispetto alla complessità di alcuni precedenti componimenti come dice Fabri, cito anch'io _Non me lo posso permettere_ e ci sta; personalmente tendo a lamentarmi più delle basi che dei testi, infatti, per i miei gusti, ha fatto delle scelte troppo rock, al di là dei gusti poi credo che le basi siano anche troppo invasive delle volte. In ogni caso è lecita la discussione sugli aspetti tecnici, non che non sia lecita quella sugli aspetti artistici ma artisticamente credo sia stato impeccabile e originale come sempre.


Infatti a me le basi mi hanno deluso assai. Lui è sempre stato originale nell'adattare la musica al testo, qui no. E poi per critica intendo chi critica la sua musica. Caparezza penso che sia nettamente il miglior rapper sotto una major importante, però questo disco mi è sembrato un disco di un rapper normale ecco. Come disco di transizione ci può anche stare, però boh se mi continua a fare album con basi elettroniche scadenti e dubstep fuso al rock duro (vedi Argenti Vive) non so se lo digerirei ancora.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2014)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/CBD4zHKK8zA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Video fatto con gli ex-studenti autori di una delle false teste modigliane ritrovate.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo si sia confermato per l'ennesima volta.
> Caparezza ha sempre fatto critica, da _?!_ a _Il sogno eretico_. Il problema è che fare critica sempre nella stessa maniera avrebbe stancato e così ha saputo rinnovarsi, prima inventandosi un fonoromanzo come _Le dimensioni del mio caos_, poi un album a tema eretico, se così vogliamo definirlo, e adesso ha optato per un album a tema artistico.
> Riprendendo quanto scriveva Jaqen, anche in questo caso ha lavorato bene perché ha impastato critica e arte utilizzando la seconda per veicolare la prima con un quadro ad ispirare ogni canzone. Artisticamente resta indiscutibile.
> È tranquillamente discutibile da un punto di vista tecnico, forse qualche testo potrebbe sembrare più banale rispetto alla complessità di alcuni precedenti componimenti come dice Fabri, cito anch'io _Non me lo posso permettere_ e ci sta; personalmente tendo a lamentarmi più delle basi che dei testi, infatti, per i miei gusti, ha fatto delle scelte troppo rock, al di là dei gusti poi credo che le basi siano anche troppo invasive delle volte. In ogni caso è lecita la discussione sugli aspetti tecnici, non che non sia lecita quella sugli aspetti artistici ma artisticamente credo sia stato impeccabile e originale come sempre.



Amen. Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Uscito qualche giorno fa, lo posto oggi.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/zW2_PdTNTNM?list=UUn4UDdM2G-_soVW6B7WbEyw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

